# Tips for diagnosing occasional total lock up?



## sim (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi

I'm making great progress in getting a very nice FreeBSD environment running on my Lenovo T510 laptop.  However during the last week I've had two total lock-ups (even caps lock light freezes). Both have been within a few minutes (<10) of boot.  Apart from these occasions it has proved very stable.

Are there any practical hints for finding out what my be causing this? I don't have much experience in that side of things I'm afraid.  I'm guessing it's too sudden for there to be any log/dump info?

For reference: FreeBSD 8-STABLE amd64 (built Mar 12), KDE 4.5, iwn wireless, NVIDIA amd64 driver, ZFS.

All suggestions appreciated.

sim


----------

